# My Japanese Porn



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I clicked in here under false pretences. Be ashamed of yourself that you tricked me in such a dastardly fashion.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

They're popping up everywhere! :hmmm9uh:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's strange, I thought Japanese porn all looked liked this :laugh:










To be honest, when it comes to watches, the Japanese don't have too many "sexy" ones give or take some Grand Seikos and the like, but I do come over all funny when I look at this one:

*Seiko Bullhead







*


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice indeed, how does the Citizen compare to the MM300?

A spork on leather, pa!!!



rhaythorne said:


> That's strange, I thought Japanese porn all looked liked this :laugh:


 Hahah very good, proper porn hahha


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the spork on leather :tongue:

Not had the citizen long enough to compare, will make a post later comparing them but they are very different.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Spork on a Toshi African Kudu










I'm going to get a chronissimo for it next month.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Any update on the comparison yet @Roy?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I am a little unsure as to picking up a Seiko MM300 as I have read its a bit top heavy to wear. There is now an updated Seiko Tuna but I have a few quartz watches including Seiko and I always feel a bit guilty having several quartz watches ticking away in a watch box (irrational I know)

One thing though, can people please stop posting pictures of the Seiko Spork! It sickens me I didn't pick one up years ago when they were cheap as chips.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

ZenArcade said:


> I am a little unsure as to picking up a Seiko MM300 as I have read its a bit top heavy to wear. There is now an updated Seiko Tuna but I have a few quartz watches including Seiko and I always feel a bit guilty having several quartz watches ticking away in a watch box (irrational I know)
> 
> One thing though, can people please stop posting pictures of the Seiko Spork! It sickens me I didn't pick one up years ago when they were cheap as chips.


 Huh?


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Problem solved. Spork on waterproof leather.

http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r728/weaselid/Mobile Uploads/2016-08/20160825_151048_zpsanxzfcsv.jpg


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> Any update on the comparison yet @Roy?


 As quoted, c'mon Roy you've had plenty of time now 

Given that Rob's had fallen out then back in favour, what's your opinion?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I love the Citizen however cannot compare it with the MM300 as they are so different.

The only thing that bugs me about the Citizen really is the glass back, I see no need for this on a 300m Divers watch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> The only thing that bugs me about the Citizen really is the glass back, I see no need for this on a 300m Divers watch.


 Adored by some fish.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> As quoted, c'mon Roy you've had plenty of time now
> 
> Given that Rob's had fallen out then back in favour, what's your opinion?


 Still not sure though TBH. May even be the bracelet. Just not sure.

Rob....


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

MM300 was always on the list but seeing a couple of the GTS's did make me think twice.


----------



## bahi (Sep 15, 2016)

nice group


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice wee collection of divers, I really do fancy a modified SKX, there are some real beauties out there. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Roy, fine watches you have there. Congrats!

Is the Tuna actually a TST shrouded SKX ?

Cheers

Dimitar


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hahahah not enough hair to classifies as Japanese porn in my opinion but it goes as a swing meeting every day of the week  

Seeing you all with 4-5....55 Seikos make me wonder how i hold the ground with just one of them naughty boys


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A lovely collection of Japanese watches , Seiko & Citizen are great value for your money watches imo .


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Roy, fine watches you have there. Congrats!
> 
> Is the Tuna actually a TST shrouded SKX ?
> 
> ...


 Actually, shrouded 6309?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mitadoc said:


> Actually, shrouded 6309?


 Yes a converted 6309


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

love vintage chronos especially citizen


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to jump on your thread Roy, but this is my version.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Roy said:


> View attachment 9955


 What is that blue dial citizen with the awesome crown guard??? I must have one.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

@JayDeep It's a Citizen GTS. There's one for sale in the classifieds........I know because it's mine. 

Rob....


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Some nice watches there


----------



## HaydnPotter (Jan 21, 2017)

Defiantly porn alright :thumbsup: nice collaboration of watches haha

-HaydnPotter


----------

